# BKK Apartments near On Nut BTS and rubbish dump?



## jabenna (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi,

just been out to BKK for a week on a look-see before we move out there in May. Moving with my partner through his work and I'm going to TEFL (hopefully). Saw some apartments in Baan Montida which is about 15 minutes walk from On Nut BTS (when Bang Chak and Punnawithi open it'll be in middle of them both).

Only thing is, when I was talking to staff in our hotel they said to be wary of living near On Nut as in the summer you can smell the rubbish dump. I've looked on lots of maps and Google Earth and can't see any rubbish dump. Have I made a mistake describing to hotel staff where Baan Montida is, or have I missed a massive rubbish dump?

Thanks,

JB


----------

